# Free True Stereo Bricasti M7 IR's



## NedK (Jun 22, 2009)

http://signaltonoize.com/

Thanks to Bricasti and rhythminmind.


----------



## Justus (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, thanks!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jun 22, 2009)

Are these better than the IRs previously posted?


----------



## Angel (Jun 22, 2009)

Tell us


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jun 22, 2009)

I promise not to start ranting again. But I will surely check these out again.


----------



## Angel (Jun 22, 2009)

Just ignore me. We want to hear your opinion!!


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Jun 22, 2009)

Angel @ Mon Jun 22 said:


> We want to hear your opinion!!



+1


----------



## cc64 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi

i downloaded the IRs and installed them in my Altiverb folder. All is ok but i'm not familiar with the true stereo concept and wonder how do i use this in Altiverb?

For each preset i have a distinct L and R preset, AFAIK i can't load 2 presets at a time in Altiverb..?

Anyone?

TIA

Best,

Claude


----------



## hv (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll say one thing for them... Bricasti seems to have a way different attitude towards IR'ing their hardware than their Danish competitor. 

Just took a quick look and the pack includes a 96k/24-bit stereo wave file for both Left and Right channel processing. I take it these are processed IRs. I see Pristine Spaces is one of their recommended processors. I think the idea is to treat each channel of a stereo recording as a virtual source and process each with the respective (L or R) IR. Ha, ha... one man's true-stereo being another's imaginary sound-source. I'll give it a try tonight and see how it goes.

Howard


----------



## bryla (Jun 22, 2009)

Who is their 'Danish competitor'? TC? Do they even do IR's?

Is it even Bricasti that made these IR's? Edit: I see now that it isn't Bricasti but this Casey, that did them.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 22, 2009)

Are we sure these aren't the same as the other ones posted? The webpage looks vaguely familiar.

Jose


----------



## bryla (Jun 22, 2009)

I think they are


----------



## hv (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't think Bricasti did the IR's. But Casey is the "Cas" in Bri-Cas-Ti. I got the impression from the thanks they gave him on their web site that he lent them the hardware or something. 

I'm sure Peter can tell you what I meant by that Danish comment... but I heard recently that in their latest firmware TC implemented something to make it harder to IR it.

Howard


----------



## NedK (Jun 22, 2009)

Acousticas released their free m7 ir's about a month ago. These are a new release from signaltonoise (rhythminmind). No relation to Acousticas.

Yes, Casey from Bricasti did send an M7 to rhythminmind.

I'm curious to know how these compare with the bree casedy commercial IR's.


----------



## wqaxsz (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi,

thanks to Bricasti and rhythminmind for making that happen
and to NedK for the link.

I've only listened to the mp3 demos.
Big difference and weird noise at the end of each ir file ( demos).
I am curious to try them out.

Regards

Laurent


----------



## re-peat (Jun 23, 2009)

Emanuel @ Mon Jun 22 said:


> Are these better than the IRs previously posted?



There was nothing wrong with the ones previously posted. Absolutely nothing.

_


----------



## david robinson (Jun 23, 2009)

hi guys,
just auditioning now.
in Space Designer.........
have to use two SD's to achieve the proper effect.
does anyone know an app tht could put the L and R files together in a format the SD can use?
thanks.DR9.


----------



## hbuus (Jun 23, 2009)

I think I saw a thread on Gearslutz where Casey actually gave the green light to making IRs of the M7, provided that the IRs were made downloadable and free for the public.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jun 23, 2009)

If anyone can provide me with an M7, I would love to create some pristine IRs with it. 
If it has to be for free, ok, fine with me.

I know I can be terribly arrogant, but I'm pretty sure I can capture this box better than anyone else 

I analysed the previously release mono-to-stereo IRs and they contained a lot of stuff you don't want to add to your mix.

Sorry Re-peat... 

If it sounds good and you don't care about adding noise and low-band energy, that's ok with me. TJ's first mockups had terrible noise, yet they were really awfully musical and impressive.

I just have some weird mixing and mastering neurosis - must be a form of cognitive dissonance because I hardly write new music :lol:


----------



## Blackster (Jun 23, 2009)

Emanuel @ Tue Jun 23 said:


> If anyone can provide me with an M7, I would love to create some pristine IRs with it.
> If it has to be for free, ok, fine with me.
> 
> I know I can be terribly arrogant, but I'm pretty sure I can capture this box better than anyone else
> ...



That's a fantastic offer!  ... and besides I would give a donation to Emanuel for his efforts  ... so what do you guys think about that ... who's with me? o-[][]-o


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Frank (am i right you're Frank?)

Thanks so much for the kind words!

I will seriously check this out, it might be an interesting opening event for the Blog that I am working on for Virtual Instruments, sampling etc. Of course I will also have to check out with the Bricasti makers - I've had some nasty troubles with the people from TC Electronics. I hope I can find a unit in The Netherlands to rent.


----------



## Blackster (Jun 23, 2009)

Emanuel @ Tue Jun 23 said:


> Hey Frank (am i right you're Frank?)
> 
> Thanks so much for the kind words!
> 
> I will seriously check this out, it might be an interesting opening event for the Blog that I am working on for Virtual Instruments, sampling etc. Of course I will also have to check out with the Bricasti makers - I've had some nasty troubles with the people from TC Electronics. I hope I can find a unit in The Netherlands to rent.



Yes, I'm Frank  ... 

I would be very happy to get good and clean Bricasti IRs. So please keep us up to date with infos about that issue ... and one thing for sure: good work is never for free (or at least it shouldn't be). :wink:


----------



## hbuus (Jun 23, 2009)

Emanuel @ Tue Jun 23 said:


> If anyone can provide me with an M7, I would love to create some pristine IRs with it.



*waves a flag saying PCM-70!* :D /\~O


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jun 23, 2009)

hbuus @ Tue Jun 23 said:


> Emanuel @ Tue Jun 23 said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone can provide me with an M7, I would love to create some pristine IRs with it.
> ...



Henrik, stop whining, the Lex 960L is the best... o-[][]-o


----------



## NedK (Jun 23, 2009)

DR9, http://signaltonoize.com/ now has Space Designer presets for download. Maybe bleen (the guy who made them) over at GS can tell you what app he uses:
http://www.gearslutz.com/board/music-co ... ted-2.html

Claude, Did you get them working in Altiverb? A couple guy's are talking about it in the thread linked above. But there's conflicting info. Maybe someone here can help you? There's a lot of Altiverb user's around. (I use Pristene Space.)


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 23, 2009)

D/L'ed the Space Designer presets & the signaltonoize M7 IR's. 

A/B'd them with the hardware. There are some definitely weird artifacts in them. 

At the same main channel levels & return levels (as compared to the M7 hardware) sometimes it barely sounds like the same instrument. 

Mind you I haven't tried every patch - because there seems no reason to even go on. 

For example, on the Bright Plate setting using a percussion instrument with some low end content (Bendir - TS2) there was a big whooshing sound instead of a reverb tail. The higher pitched instruments lost their tonal identity. 

In these IR's favor, they were worth everything I paid for them. 

Maybe Casey is breathing easy because he knows that there is something about this device that's not going to be easily captured in software alone. I doubt if that will stop people from attempting it. 


.


----------



## hbuus (Jun 23, 2009)

Emanuel @ Tue Jun 23 said:


> hbuus @ Tue Jun 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Emanuel @ Tue Jun 23 said:
> ...



*grin*!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey Jack

those sound files would have been interesting to listen to.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 24, 2009)

I did something else... I took the examples of the signaltonoize website and ran it thru a 3D-spectrum analyzer.
Best is to save them locally and toggle the pics to see the differences.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Stevie,

Thanx for the pix.

Sorry, I didn't create any recordings of my AB test. I was just twiddling with knobs and the mouse. To do a serious set of comparison examples would take a bit more time than I would want to expend on this.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey np, i forgot there were audio samples on the website


----------



## cc64 (Jun 24, 2009)

NedK @ Tue Jun 23 said:


> http://www.gearslutz.com/board/music-co ... ted-2.html
> 
> Claude, Did you get them working in Altiverb? A couple guy's are talking about it in the thread linked above. But there's conflicting info. Maybe someone here can help you? There's a lot of Altiverb user's around. (I use Pristene Space.)



Hi NedK,

no i didn't have time to try this further. But thanks for the link, i'll follow that thread and see. I might try asking on Audio Ease's forum.

Best,

Claude


----------



## NedK (Jun 24, 2009)

An interesting update: Today Acousticas released a beta of what they call "The M7 Virtual True Stereo Library". After the testers (a couple of M7 hardware owners) give their thumbs up, Acousticas will release the lib to all for free.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh, the run starts! :D


----------

